# Microwave oven trips breaker



## Jimbo65 (Dec 13, 2011)

Have an 1100W microwave hood mounted over my range. The outlet which is mounted in the cabinet above the microwave is wired into the circuit in the adjacent tv room. When the microwave is used on high for over a few minutes, it trips the breaker if the 50" plasma tv is on. I realize the microwave should be on its own circuit. I have a 200 amp service and plenty of space in my breaker box. What is involved with fixing this situation? It's really a PITA. I know installing a larger breaker is probably unsafe but I am tempted sometimes.


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

that microwave should be all by it self on its own breaker....if that is to hard to do ..run a new circuit for... the t.v should be eaiser... DON'T INSTALL A BIGGER BREAKER THIS WOULD BE DANGEROUS>>>& OUT OF CODE>>>>THERES ONLY ONE WAY THE RIGHT WAY...


----------



## Snav (Aug 20, 2009)

Jimbo65 said:


> Have an 1100W microwave hood mounted over my range. The outlet which is mounted in the cabinet above the microwave is wired into the circuit in the adjacent tv room. When the microwave is used on high for over a few minutes, it trips the breaker if the 50" plasma tv is on. I realize the microwave should be on its own circuit. I have a 200 amp service and plenty of space in my breaker box. What is involved with fixing this situation? It's really a PITA. I know installing a larger breaker is probably unsafe but I am tempted sometimes.


I'm puzzled as to why it's on the Livingroom circuit - sounds like someone remodeled with ignorance and got lazy.

I would just wire it into the kitchen schematic like it should be.


----------



## Jimbo65 (Dec 13, 2011)

I agree with you. One thing for sure. The people I bought the house from (original owners) were far from lazy and did everything else with great care and attention to detail. They even left me receipts and care instructions for the trees they planted. If someone got lazy it was whoever they hired to install the over the range microwave and exhaust hood. They didn't have a plasma tv so they wouldn't have noticed the issue. If I had an LCD tv I wouldn't have noticed it either. Anyway, what is involved with changing the outlet to the kitchen schematic? I'm almost certain the installer just tapped into the outlet the tv is plugged into which is conveniently just below the outlet installed for the microwave and probably even in the same stud bay. Lazy for sure


----------



## Jimbo65 (Dec 13, 2011)

ben's plumbing said:


> that microwave should be all by it self on its own breaker....if that is to hard to do ..run a new circuit for... the t.v should be eaiser... DON'T INSTALL A BIGGER BREAKER THIS WOULD BE DANGEROUS>>>& OUT OF CODE>>>>THERES ONLY ONE WAY THE RIGHT WAY...


I would never install a bigger breaker. I was really kidding about that.


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

thanks ...but you just never know...


----------



## Billy_Bob (Sep 11, 2008)

To fix this, you need to run a new wire from the breaker panel to the microwave. Then connect to its own breaker.

And that can be easy or a royal pain depending on the location of that outlet and the construction of your home.

And electricians have a lot of tricks for running wiring. What may seem impossible to a homeowner might seem easy for an electrician with the right tools.


----------



## Snav (Aug 20, 2009)

Why does a microwave have to be on a separate circuit?


----------



## Jimbo65 (Dec 13, 2011)

Billy_Bob said:


> To fix this, you need to run a new wire from the breaker panel to the microwave. Then connect to its own breaker.
> 
> And that can be easy or a royal pain depending on the location of that outlet and the construction of your home.
> 
> And electricians have a lot of tricks for running wiring. What may seem impossible to a homeowner might seem easy for an electrician with the right tools.


I will pull the outlet on the opposite wall tomorrow to confirm my suspicion that the installer tapped into the family room outlet to wire the microwave outlet. I'm 99% sure that's what I'll find. What about the previous suggestion of tapping into the kitchen schematic? The range is in its own circuit. The only other load in teheran kitchen to worry about would be the refrigerator. There is an outlet to the right of the range. How many amps is a 27 cu ft fridge going to draw? When the breaker trips the only thing in the kitchen that loses power is the microwave. If I tap the kitchen outlet shouldn't u be ok? I know it isn't the optimal solution. I don't have the money to pay an electrician right now. What do you think?


----------



## Jimbo65 (Dec 13, 2011)

Snav said:


> Why does a microwave have to be on a separate circuit?


That is a good question. It isn't the first time I have heard it though. I don't see why it would. Seems to me the only things in my house needing their own circuit are the range,hot water heater,dryer, and the HVAC equipment.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Sep 11, 2008)

Snav said:


> Why does a microwave have to be on a separate circuit?


Because if you don't place things like this on separate circuits, then the TV goes off when you are microwaving the hotdogs for the game on the TV!


----------



## Jimbo65 (Dec 13, 2011)

Billy_Bob said:


> Because if you don't place things like this on separate circuits, then the TV goes off when you are microwaving the hotdogs for the game on the TV!


I can get away with a hot dog easy. If I try to dry the cat in the microwave after a bath the breaker trips every time though.


----------



## mpoulton (Jul 23, 2009)

Snav said:


> Why does a microwave have to be on a separate circuit?


Because when it isn't, people end up with problems like this...

Microwaves draw a huge amount of power - often 12A or so. If you put the room lights and a few other receptacles on the same circuit, people start posting questions to DIY boards wondering how to make the breaker stop tripping!


----------



## dmxtothemax (Oct 26, 2010)

Dont forget there is also 50 inch plasma on the same circuit too !
I will bet it uses a bit of power too !
Microwave plus plasma too much !
How many watts does the plasma pull ?


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Older houses had little exhaust fans above the stove---it was allowed to tap any convenient circuit in those days.

Todays code calls for a dedicated 20 amp circuit (electricians--correct me if I'm wrong) Because the new microwave/fan/light combinations draw a lot of juice.


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

oh'mike said:


> Older houses had little exhaust fans above the stove---it was allowed to tap any convenient circuit in those days.
> 
> Todays code calls for a dedicated 20 amp circuit (electricians--correct me if I'm wrong) Because the new microwave/fan/light combinations draw a lot of juice.


 got it dead on mike MUST HAVE 20AMP DEDICATED CIRCIUT.


----------



## Snav (Aug 20, 2009)

oh'mike said:


> Older houses had little exhaust fans above the stove---it was allowed to tap any convenient circuit in those days.
> 
> Todays code calls for a dedicated 20 amp circuit (electricians--correct me if I'm wrong) Because the new microwave/fan/light combinations draw a lot of juice.


Hmm - interesting.

I'm assuming that's some higher-power models, not all. . . of course.

If I was in this situation per the OP I'd just get rid of the Microwave - have more usable cabinet space there and have a traditional vent. . .purely because I don't like overhead micrawaves - they're illogial.


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

Personally, I'd get rid of the plasma and get an LCD tv.:jester:


----------



## Stubbie (Jan 7, 2007)

Has to be more to it than the microwave and plasma. A 15 amp circuit will carry 1800 watts. If the plasma is 600 watts (unlikely) and the microwave is 1100 watts that is 1700 watts but that being put aside it should be on a individual branch circuit as the manufacturer will specify it to be so. It does not have to be 20 amps unless the manufacturer specifies it but you might as well ... might want an upgrade someday.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I believe my local code calls for 20 amp dedicated for the microwave---also the fridge--and dishwasher

Makes for some rewiring when a kitchen is redone.


--Just to be clear--I am not a licensed electrician--so I always take the word of one of the licensed members--however--local code can trump national code---so do check if you are in an area that has very restrictive codes--


----------



## Jimbo65 (Dec 13, 2011)

Snav said:


> Hmm - interesting.
> 
> I'm assuming that's some higher-power models, not all. . . of course.
> 
> If I was in this situation per the OP I'd just get rid of the Microwave - have more usable cabinet space there and have a traditional vent. . .purely because I don't like overhead micrawaves - they're illogial.


Illogical to free up all the counter space? I believe you are in the minority with that opinion


----------



## Jimbo65 (Dec 13, 2011)

47_47 said:


> Personally, I'd get rid of the plasma and get an LCD tv.:jester:


Plasma has a better picture. I have 2 LCD tvs in other rooms. Plasma looks better for football golf tennis etc. better recovery rate Color more vivid too.


----------



## Jimbo65 (Dec 13, 2011)

My dishwasher is on its own circuit. Only major appliance in my kitchen not on it's own breaker is the refrigerator


----------



## Jimbo65 (Dec 13, 2011)

Is it possible to have a "weak breaker". Or is it a work/ doesnt work component?


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Bad breaker is unlikely---a high powered microwave with the new convection option will suck up the amps--I've upgraded microwaves for folks and had the new one trip the breaker---so the new ones are drawing more power than the old ones did--


----------



## pw5599 (Oct 21, 2011)

Keep the plasma, it's a superior picture to a LCD. It does require more power than a LCD and probably takes in the area of 300 - 500 watts, maybe more.

Not sure about the NEC but in Canada the CEC says a dedicated circuit of either 15 or 20 amp must supply a built in microwave. If the microwave sits on the counter and doesnt have it's own shelf or permanent place, it can be plugged into a counter outlet. Counter area outlets cant be shared with anything else. As well, the fridge and dishwasher require dedicated circuits, according to the CEC.

You're tripping a breaker because you are trying to run 2 high powered devices on the same circuit. Get up to code and run a dedicated circuit for the microwave.


----------



## dmxtothemax (Oct 26, 2010)

47_47 said:


> Personally, I'd get rid of the plasma and get an LCD tv.:jester:


LCD's might use less power but,
Plasma's pictures are much better,
much brighter,realistic brighter colors.
The colors dont always look right on some LCD's.
The reds in particuler look too emphisised.
Bright red skin colors instead of the pale pink.
And no settings of the controls seems to fix it.
I know which one I would want.

But then I am not overly concerned about power consumption.

Sorry I disagree ! plasma pictures are supierior to LCD.


----------



## Jimbo65 (Dec 13, 2011)

dmxtothemax said:


> LCD's might use less power but,
> Plasma's pictures are much better,
> much brighter,realistic brighter colors.
> The colors dont always look right on some LCD's.
> ...


LCD is better for video games and animated Blu rays. Plasma is superior when viewing real life video particularly sports. Manufacturers obviously went away from plasma for economic reasons. Probably cheaper to build for the equivalent screen size vs plasma. Cheaper to ship because they weigh less than half compared to plasma. They probably also get a subsidy for achieving the energy star rating which is much easier in the LCD format. I compare it to high fidelity audio equipment. Digital and even analog transistor amplifiers sound great but nothing compares to old fashioned tubes for dynamic sound reproduction. Cost was the primary motivation to move away from tubes. Plasma went by the wayside for the same reason.


----------



## Snav (Aug 20, 2009)

I have a plasma, too - they have a longer life span, as well. Between the two they're ideally viewed from the range that our couch has to sit at. HOwever: things have changed over the years - LED's are better visual quality yet still more expensive. 



Jimbo65 said:


> Illogical to free up all the counter space? I believe you are in the minority with that opinion


I'm 5' tall - I can't reach overhead microwaves safely so I'm building a cabinet that will house the microwave and get it off the counter instead


----------

